# NEED FOUNTAIN PEN HELP



## sam (Apr 21, 2011)

I am making a PSI Majestic fountain pen "Wedding Pen" for my neice. My questions are 
1) Should I charge it with the ink before shipping from Houston to Atlanta?
2) Is the nib (Iridium point) that is standard with the kit good enough to leave on the pen for hundreds of people to sign the guest book with?
3) If not, what are some suggestions that would hold up to that & not break this Uncle Sam's bank?
                                    Thanks, Sam


----------



## Russianwolf (Apr 21, 2011)

Test the nib - simplest way is to just dip it in some ink and try writing with it. otherwise, put some ink in it and try. make sure it writes smoothly and isn't scratchy. If so, its one of the luck ones. Then clean and flush the nib an feed.


Don't ship it with ink in it or they may open a mess in Atlanta.


----------



## Dan_F (Apr 21, 2011)

The cartridges that come with most kits aren't very good, might include some name brand cart's with the pen. Nibs can be hit and miss too, Lou Metcalf's Heritance steel nibs are reliable and reasonably priced. 

Agree with Mike on what he said. There are some articles in the library here about how to adjust and smooth nibs if you feel brave.

Dan


----------



## jgourlay (May 20, 2011)

Don't precharge the pen!!!


----------

